# pinhole models



## fstop23 (Aug 29, 2007)

Still having fun w/ my 4x5 pinhole camera.  I'm trying to do a portrait series.  These are all really wide angle, I might try a more normal angle next time to create more of an intimate feel.  I think the cam was no more than 18 inches away from each subject.  

1. Sunflare Becca






2. Starbucks Holly





3.Lighthouse Beach





4. Mannequin Building


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 29, 2007)

coool!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work!  Love the sunflare and Lighthouse Beach.


----------



## glaston (Aug 31, 2007)

I like the subtleties that pinhole cams produce.

Never tried using one.


----------



## shorty6049 (Sep 1, 2007)

i'm going to be 100% honest here... i dont quite understand the draw of pinhole photography... you take a picture through a little tiny hole, and everything that moves ends up blurry (in this case all the subjects i would assume??) sure the shots look kind of neat with all the soft edges on everything, but why is it so great? i dont want to sound mean, but i cant really put it any other way, i just want someone to explain this to me and maybe i'll understand it better...


----------



## glaston (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel the same way.

I think it's nice, and it has a distinct look. I really don't get the allure it has though.


----------



## fstop23 (Sep 1, 2007)

Shorty, Glaston: to each his own, dude.  No explaination needed.  I like the process.  I like the outcome.  Simple as that.  On my end for example, I don't see the allure of digital photography.  

Besides...didn't I post this in the "alternative" forum?


----------



## shorty6049 (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah, i'm not trying to get into an arguement, i was just hoping to gain some insight from you on the topic, but yeah, i'm not saying theres anything wrong with it, i was just seeing if maybe i was missing something. I tried digital pinhole once but didnt really get very good results... (the hole was a little too big i think and i didnt get sharp images)  tried it once a long time ago with real film and a pinhole camera, and it resulted in a blurry image of the subject (people) and i just kind of didnt understand the purpose.... but hey, like you said.. to each his own


----------



## fstop23 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not trying to start an arguement, sorry if it came across like that.  It's just another process.  Check out www.f295.com ...it has a lot of awesome pinhole stuff in their forum.  Waaaay better than my photos.  A lot of the posters have been doing this for years.  There's a lot of other alt photos, too.


----------



## Steph (Sep 5, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> i'm going to be 100% honest here... i dont quite understand the draw of pinhole photography... you take a picture through a little tiny hole, and everything that moves ends up blurry (in this case all the subjects i would assume??) sure the shots look kind of neat with all the soft edges on everything, but why is it so great? i dont want to sound mean, but i cant really put it any other way, i just want someone to explain this to me and maybe i'll understand it better...


 
To me it is all about the simplicity of the equipment, the huge depth of field, the huge angles of view you can achieve and the surprise when you develop the films as you can never really predict what the outcome is going to be. I also like the look of pinhole pictures in general even though people are probably not the best subject for pinhole photography IMO.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 5, 2007)

I like pinhole because a person can make a working camera with _basically_ Scotch Tape, a snipit of aluminum can or foil and cardboard and just a little bit of time. That and the deep depth of field and the unpredictibility.


----------



## fstop23 (Sep 6, 2007)

Steph said:


> I also like the look of pinhole pictures in general even though people are probably not the best subject for pinhole photography IMO.


 
That's exactly why i wanted to do pinhole portraits... it's not commonplace.  And I have a concept w/ this whole project, too.  That will come later when I take some more shots.


----------



## Stillwater (Sep 6, 2007)

fstop, awesome pictures. Killer really, you got me hooked, I'm in the process of making my first camera right now. Awesome, awesome, awesome. Thank you for inspiring me, and I'm excited to see the rest of your portrait concept. I really enjoy your first ones.


----------



## fstop23 (Sep 6, 2007)

(...where's the blushing smilie...)  Thanks a lot!  I'd love to start building my own pinhole cameras.  Right now I'm using my 4x5 that I converted.  I'm actually going to shoot some more tomorrow.  

It's very exciting to see someone get inspired!  Pass it on!


----------



## nanny32 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool !


----------



## William Petruzzo (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's definitely pretty cool.


----------

